# 7th Annual Scott Kuhn Memorial Saugeye Tournament



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

7th Annual Scott Kuhn Memorial Saugeye Tournament 

Sunday May 15th Blackhawk Boat Ramp Indian lake
7am-3:30 pm 
60.00 entry per 2 person team and 10.00 big fish pot. 
Registration ends 6:30 am Sunday morning 
Boat launch in order entry is received. 
Plaques and cash prizes to top teams and sponsor prizes to atleast the top 20 teams. 
Call John Stalling with any questions. 
937 407 1398

www.scottkuhnmemorial.com


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

great tourny for a good cause helps scotts kids and have some fun . date may 15 coming on fast .get signed in and lets catch som indian eyes should be a good bite


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

A coworker who has a place on Indian asked me to take his son out and fish this to give him a taste of tourney fishing. I'm sure we'll get drilled, but we'll see you there


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that came out and fished this event in less than desirable weather.I hope that everyone enjoyed a good day of fishing and the sponsor donations through 20 places. Hope to see you all next year!


John Stalling


----------

